# Sponsorship?



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone out there is sponsored I would love to know how you went about getting sponsored and how good you were when you did get sponsored?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I was a teen boater when I got picked up by a few different companies. I was regularly competing in both slalom and freestyle (rodeo was big back then). The boating market now is quite dry (in terms of money), so you will either have to be an all-star boater, or you will have to weasel your way in to a "pro-deal" type of a program.

Most pro boaters still have to buy their boats and gear (although it's much more affordable than retail).

Best of luck


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I was pretty ausm. Not gonna lie to you, I was about as good as it gets.

I've been sponsored in 4 sports and helped out in a few others, and honestly I feel that the best way to get to that point is to be out there & visible working hard, then create a relationship with people in the industry. If you're good enough to get to that point, you'll end up meeting some of those people anyhow.

Biggest thing, stick with what you know. Who do you get boats from? Do you send people to them? Do you benefit them in some way? If so, talk to them & see if they can help you out. If not... what makes you think that you deserve sponsorship??? 
If you remember it's about selling a product/ promoting a brand, not just showing how great you are, you'll go a lot farther. Lots of people are good, but how many understand that a relationship between mfg/rep/shop & sponsored individual needs to be mutually beneficial?

Just something to think about! I've never been the greatest at anything I've done, but I've been pretty lucky & have gone out of my way to make sure that companies knew that I was there to help them also!


Good luck man, hope you find a relationship that works for you!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> I was pretty ausm. Not gonna lie to you, I was about as good as it gets.
> 
> I've been sponsored in 4 sports and helped out in a few others, and honestly I feel that the best way to get to that point is to be out there & visible working hard, then create a relationship with people in the industry. If you're good enough to get to that point, you'll end up meeting some of those people anyhow.
> 
> ...


Specifically how good were you? Were you dropping 60 footers and throwing pan ams on huge waves?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Never been that great a playboater, but I was ok. I pushed relatively hard at creeking my 2nd to 4th years of boating & was running relatively hard stuff.

Honestly, it's got more to do with what you do for them than how good you are. That's what many people just don't get.

I don't think I stood out as a boater as much as I did in other sports I've done, but it was enough to foster a decent relationship with a local shop & get some help with things I needed.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Never been that great a playboater, but I was ok. I pushed relatively hard at creeking my 2nd to 4th years of boating & was running relatively hard stuff.
> 
> Honestly, it's got more to do with what you do for them than how good you are. That's what many people just don't get.
> 
> I don't think I stood out as a boater as much as I did in other sports I've done, but it was enough to foster a decent relationship with a local shop & get some help with things I needed.


 So overall, would you say you definatly have to be a solid boater 
(IV+ - V+) but also have to know what the company is looking for and how you can help them?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

For a full sponsorship, you better be a fantastic boater or very valuable public figure in the boating community. For the prior, a solid class 5+ boater is necessary. For the later, even a class 3 boater can fall into the right deal.

Most great creekboaters have some form of a sponsorship. Playboaters in certain areas of the world also benefit from these deals (b/c of their popularity and visibility).

What he says is legit though. You need to be able to bring something to the table (in terms of publicity, sales, etc) for these guys to want to support you.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah, I mean, don't get me wrong, I doubt anybody is looking to sponsor someone who's running III+ & can do some flat spins... I'm just saying that I think the focus of many "would like to be sponsored" people is in the wrong Direction to an extent.

The term "it's not what you know, but who you know" is pretty accurate, but more in the way that if someone sees you helping them, they're more likely to help you. You send people to a shop, they help you out, eventually they introduce you to a MFG, then you get connected with more of them... it's not a hard process, but it requires work for sure.

A long time ago I rode for a shop that gave me a TON of free crap, from boards to clothes, to whatever. I knew a few guys that were way better than me that rode for a bigger company... they got a 1/2ass discount... It's not always the obvious companies that you should look at.

Best sponsorship I ever had, a sub shop! (ok, maybe not "best" but it was pretty darn cool) They sent us stacks of subs every time we went out on the boat, and whenever we were hungry, all we had to do was stop in!! I'm pretty sure that all the times I didn't have to buy lunch or dinner added up to way more than a couple free boards!
It's not always the big MFG that you'll do the best from! People get tunnel vision when it comes to sponsorship.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone has photos of what type of stuff they were running when they got sponsored that would be great.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Why don't you just look around on the internet and check out what the pros are running? Most of the big companies list right on their websites the recent exploits of their athletes. Check out what they are doing and shoot for that. 

Just out of curiosity... why are you so interested in getting sponsored?


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Mmcquillen said:


> If anyone has photos of what type of stuff they were running when they got sponsored that would be great.


Ummm. pick up a recent video of sponsored and professional paddlers, dude. THAT will show you the level of paddling professionals are at. It will also show you where you need to be to get sponsorship primarily on the merit of skill. Whatecer happened in the past is irrelevant.

The most important thing in sponsorship is creating a financial or sales benefit for the brands that are helping you out. Your gear benefit is totally secondary and peripheral to them. You should believe in the product and company and a sponsored athlete a main objective is to help them grow. IF you can demonstrate that you have a good strategy for this and have decent paddling skills, companies might be willing to work with you.

The reality though is that whitewater paddling is a very small industry, unable to support many professional or regional athletes. Regional sponsorships generally are not very lucrative for the paddler - you basically end up trading a lot of volunteer work for discounted gear...which is cool if that's where you're at. If you are a working stiff with little time, where your time is money, you'll save money by just buying your gear outright.

All that being said, a good idea for you may be to start with a shop sponsorship and forge some connections through hard work and a drive to promote the shop and their brands through the appropriate avenues.

The best idea though is to just go paddling and have fun. Sponsorship in whitewater kayaking is generally is overrated unless you are the way top....or if you just want to do it for fun. Maybe that's where you're going and if so, best of luck!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> Why don't you just look around on the internet and check out what the pros are running? Most of the big companies list right on their websites the recent exploits of their athletes. Check out what they are doing and shoot for that.
> 
> Just out of curiosity... why are you so interested in getting sponsored?


Because I love boating and am broke


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

If you think you're going to make money as a boater your are sorely mistaken my friend. Like has already been said, the whitewater industry doesn't have that much money to toss around to athletes. Some "pros" still have to buy a portion of their gear. I'd bet a good portion of them couldn't even support themselves fully without the help of friends and family. You could always just marry a daughter of a boat company, but Jackson is out at this point... unless there is another daughter I'm unaware of.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> If you think you're going to make money as a boater your are sorely mistaken my friend. Like has already been said, the whitewater industry doesn't have that much money to toss around to athletes. Some "pros" still have to buy a portion of their gear. I'd bet a good portion of them couldn't even support themselves fully without the help of friends and family. You could always just marry a daughter of a boat company, but Jackson is out at this point... unless there is another daughter I'm unaware of.


I know I'm not going to make money but boating is expensive for a fifteen year old, so I thought since I want to eventually become a bomber boater than once I get there maybe boats and gear won't be AS expensive as retail.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh you're 15... this thread all makes sense now.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

nmalozzi said:


> Oh you're 15... all the posts you've made so far make sense now.


Fixed it for ya, this kid has been making me wonder for a while...


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Dude, you're 15 and live in Boulder? If you want to be sponsored walk your ass down to the creek and get in your boat instead of asking dumb questions on the Buzz mid day. You're distracting us older and slower individuals who don't get summers off anymore.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I would say to give up on sponsorship... I can tell you for a fact that some of the best boaters out there still pay for their boats. 

The advice that I would give you if you want to live the life is - that first you have to love the sport you are involved in and that is the easy part.. 

Now for the hard part -you have to dedicate your life to it. Not for a year or two or eight - but dedicate your entire life/being as well as any $ that you have to chasin the dream.. After a couple of decades you will find that there is no need for sponsorship.. This may mean puttin off kids or the high payin job while you live out of a van down by the river and not in a house for years on end..

I do what I do caus I am good at it and caus I flat out love it. I got where I am at because I have dedicated my entire life to this lifestyle. If I get a boat every now and again at cost I see it as a bonus that will allow me to get in a few more days on the water/snow.. If I had to pay full retail for my boats I would caus I just flat out love the river and mountains..

If you are willing to dedicate you life the success will come. Now something you may want to think about is that this sucess will pry not come in the form of a free boat...

My 2cents..


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Get a job. Save your money. Buy a kayak. 

This is much easier, and way more cost effective, than trying to become sponsored. If you want notariety, create a blog or something and spam the buzz.

I believe that most paddlers who seek out sponsorship do it more for their ego than the savings. Unless you are naturally super-talented, it will take many more hours to earn a sponsorship than it would to earn the money needed to buy equipment.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmcquillen said:


> If anyone has photos of what type of stuff they were running when they got sponsored that would be great.


This scares me a little bit, don't ever get it in your head that you HAVE to run something to get sponsored or to make an impression on people. I would listen to want Chris said, he knows what he is talking about, just get out there meet people and make connections and most of all have FUN.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Ok, if you want to make money, you just need to get into kiteboarding. All my pro & sponsored friends are RICH BITCH!!!!!


That's where the REAL money is!!!!

Bro, all I can say is GO PADDLE, PUSH HARD, and start relationships. If it's gonna come it'll come, but forcing it is pointless.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Ok, if you want to make money, you just need to get into kiteboarding. All my pro & sponsored friends are RICH BITCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> That's where the REAL money is!!!!
> ...


Ha, thats funny my dads been paddling for 19 years and recently got into kiteboarding


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Mmcquillen said:


> Ha, thats funny my dads been paddling for 19 years and recently got into kiteboarding


Is he a sponsored paddler?


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Is he a sponsored paddler?


no he is not


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

latenightjoneser said:


> Get a job. Save your money. Buy a kayak.
> This is much easier, and way more cost effective, than trying to become sponsored. Unless you are naturally super-talented, it will take many more hours to earn a sponsorship than it would to earn the money needed to buy equipment.


What Joneser said....This is the bottom line truth.

That being said, opportunities are out there! If you are super motivated to do this, give it a shot and don't let all of us old codgers discourage you with 'reality' and our own experience (though everyone so far has dropped some good knowledge). And we still have yet to hear from heavily sponsored or pro paddlers on this thread (maybe they are all out boating or promoting the sport). Just dont let sponsorship become a reason for boating or getting better. There are other ways as R-NEK mentions, to 'live the dream' and get to boat alot. Shit, just living near rivers in CO like we all do puts us so much closer to these opportunities than most people in the country.....lucky!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

This phrase has served me well over the years. The word "boat" is interchangable with any number of athletic endeavors done by those seeking sponsorship.

I don't care what you do in the boat - it's what you do out of the boat that matters most.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Dude it is the middle of the day, in the summer and you are 15. Walk down to the Pearl st. Mall there are any number of places that will sponsor you to the tune of about $7/hr and it will still leave you tons of time to paddle.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

watch three degrees till seperation. if you can hack that line im sure somebody will give you something. even if it is a beer. and you wont get sponsered playboating unless you pull a boater supreme and follow the rodeo series. but than you have to have money to enter. so unless your dad gots some money he will be your closest thing to sponsership probably ever... anyways who wants to be foreced to paddle shitty gear, just buy the discounted quality.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

get a job at a kayak shop, kid. shop form is really cheap, and judging by what you see the pro's selling their used boats for it seems like they are paying shop form prices. or hopefully your old man makes alot of money and has set up a trust fund for you. this seems to be how alot of the pros get by.

mike c(catura)


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

now I feel like we are crushing the young fella's dreams. here is an idea. 

A few years ago I coached a girl who was one of the better freestyle paddlers in the country for her age. she made the US team in 2003 and wanted to go to worlds in Austria. At the time she had no sponsorship and what she really needed was cash to go compete and train. So she developed a little sponsorship program for local businesses where she gave them various types of exposure (check presentations in the local paper, etc.) based on their level of support. She raised around $3,000 this way. This was before all of the many ways to get exposure today like Facebook and Blogs. 

Local businesses loved supporting a local kid chasing a goal and she was able to afford to train and travel to Austria. So maybe think outside the box and look to make contacts inside your own community instead of chasing pro deals with companies that get hit up all the time.


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

im new to boating, and really not that good at it, but one thing i've learned is ya gotta work, no matter what/where/how you do something--- always gotta earn some of ur own cash to spend on what you love. if ur a boulder kid hit the local shops like stated above, if you can sell yourself to them and give 'em something in return (exposure, the ability for them to say they support the locals too) you'll get your foot in the door. ive gotten some stuff for free/deals, climbing around the world (and im not even good at climbing either), and just talking to local shops. the more you put yourself out there the better your chances....

i work like a dog during the summer, but have 6 moths a year off to do what i really love--- ride, climb, travel, the list goes on... and have chosen this life based on my passions. sounds like paddling is yours, so find a way to make it happen when you can and you'll fall into something that will help you out along the way

im out


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

I need a beer sponsor for my raft.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmcquillen said:


> If anyone has photos of what type of stuff they were running when they got sponsored that would be great.


Why the crazy questions? Go buy a paddling video and find out. Don't go do something stupid (that you're not ready for) just to film it, if that's what you were thinking of doing.


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless you have paid for all your gear with your hard earned money, you are already sponsored by your parents. 

That is the case for my 13 year old son. He too wants to get sponsored, I guess more so to validate his paddling skills rather than saving me money.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Unless you have paid for all your gear with your hard earned money, you are already sponsored by your parents.
> 
> That is the case for my 13 year old son. He too wants to get sponsored, I guess more so to validate his paddling skills rather than saving me money.


I DO pay for almost all of my own gear.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 9, 2004)

So you want to be sponsored? (a long but necessary read)

I thought I'd post on here just because I too was the kid wanting to get sponsored before I could even drive... and because I'm deep in the industry right now and sponsored maybe I can provide some insight there... Quite frankly, it sparked my interest.

My personal info:
I've paddled for nearly 2 decades and currently I'm fully sponsored by Jackson Kayak, Stohlquist WaterWare, Zeal Optics, Freestyle Watches, Grateful Heads Helmets, Snap Dragon Design, Keen Footwear, KAVU clothing, H2O Audio, Werner Paddles, and Gaia Paddlesports and CKS... and GRANDMA, my most important sponsor... and even though I earned every penny for my gear even when I was 8 years old through yard work, my parents still qualified as sponsors... if you have a place to stay and good insurance... you're probably sponsored by your parents ;-) I still consider mine as sponsors (need to make a sticker)

First, I think Max's Dad nailed it right on... seems like a lot of kids (and grown-ups) want to get sponsored to validate their skills... it sure isn't for the money (there's not much of that around). An example of this is on Hookit.com , a social media marketing site for hooking up athletes with sponsors... specifically with there first sponsors... most are happy with a 30% discount and then tell all their friends they're sponsored. The companies on the other hand, post up their pro team (sometimes) and then "sponsor" 400 kids with 30% discount deals, still making money.... using the desire to get sponsored to sell product... Corran Addison was awesome at that when he started Riot Kayaks... it was one of his bigger marketing strategies... geared specifically toward teens through women in bikinis and a surf style persona with flashy sponsors...

The Bottom line is that getting sponsored purely on the merit of skill is not likely to happen beyond occasional industry/pro deals (discounts). While skill is important, there's always someone better. World class boaters are everywhere these days and good boaters are a dime a dozen... and it's much easier to get good now than it has ever been. At the same time manufacturers have less money than they did 10 years ago and typically make less on products than before. This means sponsors are looking more for good marketers with industry insight and versatile skill who happen to be great boaters than just great boaters who want to model free stuff and run the goods...Personality, approachability, skill, and marketing savvy, are typical qualities sought by major manufacturers. Keep in mind that less than 20% of the sport is whitewater and an even tinier portion of that is extreme whitewater and hardcore freestyle... maybe 10% of the whitewater portion (I'm no math major but I think that's 2%... which is pretty generous). For a company to survive they have to reach out primarily to the other 80% which is the touring/rec industry to make enough money to stay on top... Sponsorship is an accessory budget which is important from a marketing perspective, but first to be cut from a business perspective. 

With that knowledge sponsors are looking for the following:
- marketing savvy, including the ability to work with dealers, create new markets, promote to current markets, and market ones-self via shameless self promotion for the sake of sales...
- constant communication, staying in touch with each sponsor at all times (yes, you have to do all the work) and explaining how you benefitted the company today... updates are important
- Marketing insight, knowing the paddling industry deep enough to know how to get a manufacturer deeper into the paddlesports industry... this helps with larger brands.
- High quality, High Resolution Photos and HD video for use in marketing & promotions
- athlete branding in all photos, videos, and exposure, showing logos and gear
- cross marketing exposure via their logos in other sponsors ads
- Media Exposure as free advertising for them (yes you do all the work again)
- dealer visits, where you educate dealers on the product, perform clinics, and work with dealers to promote increased sales.
- Social Media updates for web content - this means blogging regularly on and keeping up with... drum roll... 10 different blogs... AT THE LEAST
- Web content (stories/writeups/etc...) for their websites... you have 10 sponsors you have to update 10 websites.
- Gear testing and feedback (actual R&D work is fun, but more work than it sounds)
- product assignments, getting specific shots of specific gear for specific ads
- and the least keeps going but you've got the idea...

In return you MIGHT get:
- free gear
- financial aid on paddling trips (that you have to mix with a full tour of dealer visits)
- money for exposure if you've got good sponsor

Did I mention you're taxed on your sponsored income??? keep up with those travel expenses!


How I make money:
well there are a lot of ways but these are what I've found to be the best...
- Selling photos to magazines - they're picky and it takes a LOT of work for $50-$300 a photo
- Media incentive contracts... created with some sponsors where they pay me based on where and how often their logo shows up in my personal exposure...also based on the circulation of the media it is in.
- clinics...great to split $$$ with a dealer for a clinic in their name

What I like to do is sell a photo to a magazine with good logos showing up, then cash in on media incentives, then send in the exposure to all my other sponsors who then send gear or other help in return... this way one photo is worth quite a bit more than it would be if you just sold it... did I mention mags only want exclusives? unless it's a world record descent... they don't want to publish a photo used somewhere else...

If you're lucky, you'll break even and get some awesome opportunities out of the deal. If you're really good, you can make a little $$$ but you'd make more as a teacher with 3 months off to paddle and every holiday  If you're Tao or EJ you might get 6 figures... but how many boaters out there are THAT good? and how many have THAT marketing savvy...

I only do it because for me it provided opportunities that I wouldn't have had otherwise, like traveling to Costa Rica with Ben Stookesberry to film Hotel Charley... trips like that are priceless to me and I wouldn't have had the opportunity otherwise. It also takes away a type of gear fear... not the fear of gear not functioning in this case, but the fear of having to replace it if this drop doesn't go as smoothly as I think/hope it will. I've also built up a hell of a marketing/PR resume' and gained priceless business experience through sponsorship that is helping me now... I should also add that through it all, I finished college with a degree in Biology and concentrations in microbiology & molecular cell sciences and Ecology... If I could stress anything, it's that school is more important!

Hope this helps!

Boyd Ruppelt
JK Factory Team
BoydR Home (unfinished but check it out  ... did the design/graphic work myself)

PS- if you DO get it... don't let it go to your head and don't think for a second you need to go do something just because you're sponsored. Companies would rather you stay safe and productive than injured from going big... trust me!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Boyd, awesome reply! Really interesting how being "sponsored" is practically a full time job in and of itself. I've always known this is how it worked (esp in smaller industries like kayaking, maybe not so true for people in other sports... shaun white comes to mind), but never really knew how you guys got it done. 

I'm certainly not chasing any sponsorship dream, but it's really interesting to understand this all better. Makes me respect you guys so much more. You can't just be good at boating, you have to have a good head too. Good stuff.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Boyd said:


> I should also add that through it all, I finished college with a degree in Biology and concentrations in microbiology & molecular cell sciences and Ecology... If I could stress anything, it's that school is more important!​




That's the best statement on this thread. Out of all the junior pro boaters that I used to roll with, only a few of us ever made it to college. Now that we're getting older (28 in my case), injured, etc... These guys are struggling to make ends meet and have nothing to fall back on.

Paddling is a sport that is fun as can be, but it won't really pay the bills for too long. Do something like the Epicocity boys did.... Go to college and paddle/film while you're there!

I'm in medical school now, and I don't regret the decision that I made back in High School (not going to Adventure Quest, even though my sponsors were going to split the tab with me). I continued to paddle throughout college and grad school, and now I'm going to be financially stable in the future.​


----------



## Len (Dec 11, 2003)

The real money is in squirt boating. Everyone knows that.

Rincon Rendezvous - ya heard!


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

Nice post Boyd.



Boyd said:


> ...but you'd make more as a teacher with 3 months off to paddle and every holiday...


I was going to suggest teaching. If you give a shit about the future of human kind it's a noble and rewarding profession that gives you a nice chunk of time off for travel/adventure. Whatever you do, just do work that you really care about and enjoy, and you'll probably have no trouble funding your gear purchases and adventures.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 9, 2004)

Speaking of which... I'm working on an alternative license in TN to do just that...teaching Biology. I'm in love with CO though... anyone know of any teaching jobs available in Science (any of them except Chemistry and physics)?? especially near Denver? (fiance' needs a PT school to go to)

Boyd


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Amidst everything that Boyd wrote, all of which is extremely well said and valuable advice to any aspiring athlete, another thing stuck out to me.



> Companies would rather you stay safe and productive than injured from going big... trust me![/QUOTE
> 
> Amen


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

considering that Jeffco schools just laid off 150 people... the teaching job market is as insane as the rest of them now.
My wife Teaches in Georgetown, there was one opening locally just recently & 200 applicants... They've never seen even close to that before.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Here is my take: 
You are fifteen, go work at a kayak shop (Alpine Shop, CKS) see how that was a little bit of promotion right there. You will get pro deals on everything which is about as good as it gets unless you are going to Dynasty some shit. Shoot I even got pro deals on Sweet which is pretty much impossible for the rest of the likes.

Get good, buy plenty when you can, and work on your social skills. 

Notice I promoted 4 groups in about three sentences. Do that on a grander scale and hopefully you get a boat for 500 bucks.

Oh and Mark thanks for the Keen booties.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Mmcquillen,
There is a ton of great advice in this thread. I hope you are learning a thing or two. I will add a few things from my past experiences.

Working in a kayak shop is a great place to start. I once had the 'wanna be a pro dream'. I started by working in a kayak shop so I could get cheap gear and kayak as much as possible. This lead to meeting all of the who's who of kayaking, which then helped me to make the connections I needed to pursue this path. I eventually was able to get a regional sponsorship with Wave Sport, not because I was the most ripping paddler in the state, but because I was so enthusiastic about the sport and was able to sell the crap out of whatever gear I was using - whether in the shop, or on the water. In fact, I was a horrible creeker and just an expert division playboater when I got my sponsorship, so it definitely has more to do with a company knowing that you are going to increase their companies visibility (and sales) by being an excellent ambassador for their products. Developing your social skills is a must!

Go to kayaking events throughout the nation. Introduce yourself to industry reps and pro's. Ask them if they need any volunteer help setting up booths, or whatever. They might say no at first, but eventually if you are persistent they will start remembering you and accepting your help. The industry is small, so a little persistence will go a long way. Be friendly and respectful. Enthusiasm and passion for the sport and whatever product you may be representing is a must. This type of energy is contagious and helps draw people towards you, the sport, and the products.

Developing your kayaking skills: Travel, travel and travel some more. If you want to become a better paddler you will eventually need to travel - a lot! CO is great for about 4 months of the year.. but eventually you will need to start finding ways to be able to live or travel somewhere in the winter to keep maintaining and developing the skills. You might become the best playboater at your local spot, but you won't become really good until you can be good at every spot that you visit. This goes for river running and creeking as well... the more rapids you see, the more you will be able to understand how your boat will react in different situations. I will never forget when I went out to WA for the first time and got my ass kicked. I was so used to low water CO creeking that when I got to WA where a class 5 creek has 1000 or more CFS in it, I got spanked! Also, when you travel around you will find that you continue to meet and paddle with many of the pro's because they, like you, are usually roaming around looking for the best whitewater. Paddling with people who are better than you will help your skills too. By traveling around I was able to meet and paddle with many of the the top boaters and learned and immense amount from them. It also couldn't hurt to take a stroke clininc or ACA course.

For your age... you should also look into a kayaking school. There are a handful of pro paddlers who went to a semester or two of these types of schools. You get to travel to cool places to paddle and are able to continue your education. They cost money, so you will need to find creative ways to raise or earn money... use Mike Harvey's idea as somewhere to start.

Boyd's advice is sweet! You won't get a sponsorship that pays as you climb your way up the ladder, so you will need to work hard, save money and then travel and live off your savings and/or pick up odd and end jobs to stay afloat financially. (I once sold x-mas trees to boost my travel funds in huntington beach, CA while on my way up to Eugene for the winter.) Or, as somebody else mentioned... I think the Eugene pro paddling crew did it right too. Go to college and paddle a ton. Get good grades in high school right now and try to get some scholarship money and find a college near a good river. I just did the work, save, travel, go broke... rinse and repeat for a few years until I got tired of going broke. At least with the college route you will have something in the end... many good kayaking years, a degree, debt and maybe a job if the economy ever recovers.

It's a hard path to pursue, but in my opinion it is so worth it. You may never make it to the top, but you will definitely have a serious amount of fun while trying. 

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good stuff marko. so now let the tread progress where to boat this winter?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Kayak High School and Gap Year Program | New River Academy

Home


----------

